# Problema de ruido mini-amplificador de audio LM386



## gatteen

Hola , que tal.. 

Bueno, la verdad es que es el primer amplificador bien hecho que hago jeje...
pero me pasa algo curioso... 

Lo tengo conectado a un MP3 mio... y a la salida le tengo una bocina de 2.5w con carga de 8ohm
y el puente indicado en el datasheet entre el pin 1 y 5 para aumentar el bajeo en la amplificación...

Ahora bien, el problema es que mas o menos al llegar al punto medio del potenciómetro (volumen), me sale un chillido en la bocina, y aparte cuando la tengo al maximo o un valor bajo de volumen, al momento de yo tocar el potenciometro (o cualquier parte metalica del circuito), sale el chillido... y si no estoy tocando el circuito jala bien...

Pense que podria ser estatica, y trate con capacitores por donde sea pero nada... también trate cambiando la bocina.. y menos...

La tengo armada en un proto... 

Y otra cosa, si toco el punto medio entre el capacitor de 0.047uf y la resistencia de 10 ohms, no importa si aumento o subo el volumen, la señal se amplifica muy bien, solo con la tipica distorsion por saturacion por ser un amplificador pequeño... yo pienso que ha de ser algo de la tierra...

Si alguien me pudiera ayudar a corregir errores en mi circuito.. se lo agradeceria mucho..


----------



## Pablo16

Hola. Ponle una perilla al potenciometro! Con eso debería dejar de hacer ese chasquido. 

Saludos.


----------



## gatteen

trate tambien asi, disminuye el ruido, pero muy poco.. :S

pues si de algo sirve, los circuitos que utilice fueron 2 que vienen en el datasheet, el de amplificación en bajos y el de ganancia de 200...

el chasquido solo me sale cuando tengo el potenciometro mas o menos el 35% y 65%...

pero gracias pablo16


----------



## Eduardo ringler

Por lo que comentas tu amplificador esta oscilando ....intenta colocando un condensador de 100
nanos o .1micro entre los pines de alimentacion 
Suerte


----------



## Eduardo ringler

Intenta colocando un condensador  de 100 nanos entre los pines de alimentacion 6 y 4 pues tu amplificador esta oscilando
Suerte


----------



## gatteen

hola eduardo ringer...

oie, el condensador es electrolitico verdad?

trate con uno electrolitico de 1uf y se oye igual, y trate con un capacitor sin poliaridad de 0.01uf y tampoco...

pero creo que el problema esta en la fuente... o sea, mi mp3 jeje, porque es un zune de 80gb y tienen pss un disco duro dentro y como que al momento de conectarlo es cuando el chasquido sale... y si toco yo la parte trasera del zune, que es una base de metal, el chasquido desaparece..

trate conectando mi guitarra al amplificador y no sale el chasquido..

pues si alguien me puede dar tips para descontaminar la señal de audio de las señales de ruido del disco duro, c lo agredeceria mucho de verdad..


----------



## gatteen

una pregunta... para que sirve el bypass (pin 7) en este tipo de integrados?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Prueba poner un condensador en serie (10uF) en la entrada Vin.
El condensador en pin 7, es opcional, él mejora la estabilidad del circuito.
Si tienes el circuito en protoboard, allí la tierra no es muy buena.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## polloneutron

hOLa! disculpa que te pregunte en vez de ayudarte, pero me podrías decir como te funcionó el amplificador cuando conectaste tu guitarra? lo que pasa es que también estoy contrullendo uno con el lm 386 pero solo para usarlo con mi guitarra electrica para estudiar (osea a un volumen moderado) y ahi estoy aún no consigo que me funcione el circuito, solo  logre que me sonara sacandole el condensador y resistencia que van desde el pin 5 a tierra pero suena con distorción y la idea es que suene limpio.. bueno espero me puedas ayudar , gracias!


----------



## polloneutron

Bueno de todas maneras creo que te puedo ayudar en algo, intenta montando el circuito en una caja de aluminio conectando firmemente las tierras a masa, osea en la caja, creo que será suficiente para eliminar la interferencia de tus manos al tocar los componentes, que te vaya bién!


----------



## gatteen

hola polloneutron.. fijate que con solo modificar el potenciometro me funciono jaja 
de hecho sigue saliendo el ruido, pero es casi indetectable, solo cuando no tengo nada conectado a la entrada 

aahh no importa, este es un foro de ayuda..  pues mira, puedes montarlo igual que yo, solo modifica ek potenciometro a uno de 10k y si kieres pon una resistencia de unos 10k entre el potenciometro y el pin 3, lo que pasa es que este integrado es algo sensible al sonido de la guitarra y distorciona el sonido... pero lo que puedes hacer es bajar el volumen en tu guitarra mas o menos al 30% del volumen total y en tu amplificador regulas la entrada... ojala y t sirva

si no, trata quitando el consensador que va entre el pin 1 y 8, y conectando un capacitor de unos 10uf de la pata 7 a tierra, asi estabilizaras mas el circuito y no te saldra tanta distorsion en la bocina, aunk la verdad para guitarra este circuito es algo complicado de usar... por lo mismo de sus distorsiones, pero no significa que sea imposible.. 

experimenta con todo tipo de chicanadas que te sepas jeje, algo tiene que servir.. 

mucha suerte en tu poryecto y gracias..


----------



## polloneutron

Gracias! saves me quedo sonando "filete" jejejeje, despues de varios intentos y viendo otros circuitos deje sonando limpia mi guitarra como yo quería, te dejo aca un link para que tomes referencia si necesitas, este circuito me ayudo mucho, lo unico que tube que agregar fue el capacitor que va desde el pin 7 a tierra, me di cuenta que este es fundamental para evitar la distorción, mientra mayor es mejor, le coloque uno de 330 uF, a y como no tenía un potenciometro de 4,7K le puse uno de 10K pero funciona bién ..bueno gracias por todo, nos veremos! 

http://es.geocities.com/ea5chq/amplificadorlm386.htm


----------



## gatteen

o0ohh muchas gracias 
jeje a mi tambien, solo pss, el detalle de la distorsion, pero tratare como dices tu..
io lo arme y me suena muy bien jeje tambn, y pss muy barato jeje..

el potnciometro en si es de 10k, yo me ekivoke en el circuito jeje, asi que lo tienes perfectamente bien 

me da gusto que te haya salido muy bien como a mi


----------



## AAA

bueno amoigos asi lo monte yo y me funciona a la perfeccion espero q les sea de gran ayuda


----------



## hernaninfinito

Hola Gente!

Yo hace tiempo arme este circuito y funciona bastante bien

http://www.minidisc.org/headbanger.html

Lo único que con la entrada a masa aparece un soplido en los auriculares, y éste continúa mientras amplifica, solo que no es tan notoria por el volumen de la música.

En el texto de esa página recalca muchisimo el hecho de separar las masa de entrada y de salida.

El primero lo arme en placa perforada con islas y hace ese efecto, luego diseñe una placa con todos los recaudos y hace lo mismo. Probé con caps en la entrada y con alim a baterias para descartar la fuente, y sigue asi.

No se si será la ganancia interna u oscilaciones. Es una pena porque rinde muy bien y es de gran calidad.

Si alguien tiene idea de donde puede venir ese soplido aun con la entrada a masa, me será de gran utilidad.

Si lo necesitan subo el PCB listo para transferir. Solo avisen

Gracias!


----------



## negrasho

polloneutron: podrías adjuntar tu circuito? el link que dejaste no funca! me interesó lo de las modificaciones para la viola!!!​[/COLOR] 
Muchas gracias!!!
​


----------



## juanjojose

hola
hey AAA, una pregunta, como haces para simular ese circuito en proteus, gracias

como simularlo?


----------



## ninouvita

Holaa chicos! hice este mismo circuito y me da super bien.-! solo tuve que colocarles mas condensadores.! podrian por favor explicarme mas o menos el funcionamiento que estoy aprendiendo apenas! es para explicarselo bien al profesor.! GRACIASSSSS


----------



## elbo0rre

una pregunta este circuito de cuantos watts es de salida?? o sea tiene potencia de salida gracias de antemano


----------



## Nimer

Al rededor de 700mW. 
Depende de qué LM386 consigas. Hay unos de 400mW, 500mW, y 750mW. Algo así.. Verificalo en el datasheet del integrado.


----------



## RICARDOSO

Disculpen la molestia yo tengo una duda, yo hice el amplificador de audio que esta en datasheet del lm386 y lo que pasa es que me mete ruido entre mas volumen le aumente aumenta mucho el ruido com le ago para quitar ese ruido.
Trate de poner dos de estos circutos de amplificadores la salida de uno lo conecte a la entrada del otro con ganancia cada uno de 200 pero lo que paso es que no amplificaga al contrario s eoiga muy despacio la pista que ponia, pero cuanod tocaba el capacitor de 220uf en la salida del opamp se oia muy fuerte, osea que amplificaba mucho el ruido y no la musica


----------



## victor2409

Buenas tardes, lo que pasa es que tambien me arme el circuito del mini-amplificador que menciona gatteen al principio, y pues la verdad si anda muy bien, le puse el capacitor de 10uF que va de la patita uno ala ocho, y ademas con el otro capacitor que mencionan en otros comentarios aqui arriba, el que va  puenteado de la 4 a la 6 , junto con las resistencias y el potenciometro, como les menciono, se escucha bien, lo unico malo es que se escucha como un eco en la bocina que le conecte, cambie bocinas capacitores por otros de otros valores y sigue igual , cual sera el problema ??


----------



## asrelial

hola pes queria aportar con este video que encontre supuestamente con un lm386 usado para un amplificador de guitarra con distorcionador, lo curioso es que lo que yo veo son 3 capacitores, 1 led, 1 resistencia, 2 potenciometros, y con eso el man tiene control de volumen y de distorcion.






alguien tiene idea de como lo hiso??
suena bien.....
alparecer


----------



## pipa09

asrelial dijo:


> alguien tiene idea de como lo hiso??
> suena bien.....
> alparecer


 
No se si sera exactamente como lo hizo el tipo este pero se que a la salida de un pre hecho con un TR le colocaban los dos diodos del diagrama y lograban una disrorcion simple, sera cuestion de probar no?


Al margen , que incha el pibito ese_!!!


----------



## asrelial

creo que este puede ser el circuito pues tiene para varia la ganancia y al subi mas la ganancia este distorciona mas


----------



## thenot

asrelial dijo:


> creo que este puede ser el circuito pues tiene para varia la ganancia y al subi mas la ganancia este distorciona mas


Ese es el circuito que uso, mira  aquí su construcción.


----------



## pipa09

Raro ver el control de master ubicado al salida del amplificador!


----------



## asrelial

wow gracias intentare armalo pero siempre he tenido problemas con el ruido y los potes y es verdad que es raro ver el volumen a la salida, supongo que es por que es un ampli pequeño


----------



## unmonje

gatteen dijo:


> hola que tal..
> 
> bueno, la verdad es que es el primer amplificador bien hecho k hago jeje...
> pero me pasa algo curioso...
> 
> lo tengo conectado a un MP3 mio... y a la salida le tengo una bocina de 2.5w con carga de 8ohm
> y el puente indicado en el datasheet entre el pin 1 y 5 para aumentar el bajeo en la amplificación...
> 
> ahora bien, el problema es que mas o menos al llegar al punto medio del potenciometro (volumen),
> me sale un chillido en la bocina, y aparte cuando la tengo al maximo o un valor bajo de volumen, al momento de yo tocar el potenciometro (o cualquier parte metalica del circuito), sale el chillido... y si no estoy tocando el circuito jala bien...
> 
> pense que podria ser estatica, y trate con capacitores por donde sea pero nada... tambien trate cambiando la bocina.. y menos...
> 
> la tengo armada en un proto...
> 
> y otra cosa, si toco el punto medio entre el capacitor de 0.047uf y la resistencia de 10ohms, no importa si aumento o subo el volumen, la señal se amplifica muy bien, solo con la tipica distorsion por saturacion por ser un amplificador pequeño... yo pienso que ha de ser algo de la tierra...
> 
> si alguien me pudiera ayudar a corregir errores en mi circuito.. se lo agradeceria mucho..



Hola...Casi todos los amplificadores con sircuitos integrados tirnden a oscilar mucho.
Por eso hay que ser riguroso en los fundamentos de Audio.
1-Capacitores de desacople con su respectiva resistencia a masa siempre.
2-Capacitores de .1 ceràmicos junto a las patitas de alimentacion.
3-recorridos cortos de cables y bien soldados (no frios)
4-puesta a tierra y en un solo punto.
5-buenos blindajes para señales menores a 1vpp
6-potenciometros  de muy buena calidad.
7-fuente electromagneticas de baja frecuencia ,lejos y bien orientadas ,
   para evitar zumbidos de baja.. 
8-Los proto-boards sin soldaduras,son solo para pruebas.
9-Fuetes perfectamente filtradas.
10-Placas separadas de las chapas del gabinete.
11-Si se conecta a una PC,no olvidar ponerla a tierra.
12-Las Pc suelen meter ruido digital a las fuentes sonoras.
13-Las consolas diigitales malas , hacen lo mismo (meten ruidos)
14-La señal de bajo nivel..muy lejos de la de alto Nivel. 
15- Si respetas esto, deberia andar todo.
-UNMONJE



pipa09 dijo:


> No se si sera exactamente como lo hizo el tipo este pero se que a la salida de un pre hecho con un TR le colocaban los dos diodos del diagrama y lograban una disrorcion simple, sera cuestion de probar no?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 43414
> 
> Al margen , que incha el pibito ese_!!!



Hola..
Este dibujo ,segun entiendo,es un simple recortador de señal pasivo,es decir,
no permite que la señal entrante supere los -/+ .7vpp,evitando asi sobrecarga y la consecuente distorsiòn...Saludos -UNMONJE-


----------



## hericlark

hola me gustaria comentar algo; por ahi todos dicen quue el lm386 solo entrega unos 700 mw otros que un watt en fin que es de muy poca potencia, pero yo lo he armado y lo he probado con infinidad de bocinas y lo raro es que me suena mejor con bocinas de valores mas altos respecto a los watts lo probe con una de 2 watts y se escucha mal, con una de 8 watts mas omenos y por ultimo con una de esas de carro creo que de unos 200 o 300 watts y suena genial tiene que hablar uno fuerte para que te escuchen y suena nitido el son ido no distorciona casi con esta bocina.

mi pregunta es por que los que venden o fabrican bocinas ponen en ellas que son de tantos watts y no es asi y tambien pasa lo mismo con los amplificadores comerciales de echo el circuito que arme con el lm386 suena mejor que otros amplificadores comerciales que he visto incluso mejor que mis bocinas de computadora que se suponen traen un integrado que da mas watts que el lm386.

entonces como saber cuales son los watts reales que da un ampli o los que soporta una bocina ya que unos ponen PMPO y otros RMS que es eso


----------



## unmonje

Primero definamos algunos  terminos:

PMPO = Potencia maxima de pico de salida

RMS=Raiz cuadrada de la Potencia.(Tambien llamada Potencia eficaz)

RMS es el valor verdaderamente importante para un equipo electrico ò electrònico,es la magnitud
       formal , tradicional y la que todos deberian entender y tomar por referencia.

PMPO es una magnitud que fundamentalmente es ùtil para quienes fabrican bocinas,ya que este    paràmetro establece , en que punto se QUEMA la bocina.

Para fines pràcticos toma PMPO y dividelo por 10 ,eso te dara cercano a la potencia eficaz...Saludos.



hericlark dijo:


> hola me gustaria comentar algo; por ahi todos dicen quue el lm386 solo entrega unos 700 mw otros que un watt en fin que es de muy poca potencia, pero yo lo he armado y lo he probado con infinidad de bocinas y lo raro es que me suena mejor con bocinas de valores mas altos respecto a los watts lo probe con una de 2 watts y se escucha mal, con una de 8 watts mas omenos y por ultimo con una de esas de carro creo que de unos 200 o 300 watts y suena genial tiene que hablar uno fuerte para que te escuchen y suena nitido el son ido no distorciona casi con esta bocina.
> 
> mi pregunta es por que los que venden o fabrican bocinas ponen en ellas que son de tantos watts y no es asi y tambien pasa lo mismo con los amplificadores comerciales de echo el circuito que arme con el lm386 suena mejor que otros amplificadores comerciales que he visto incluso mejor que mis bocinas de computadora que se suponen traen un integrado que da mas watts que el lm386.
> 
> entonces como saber cuales son los watts reales que da un ampli o los que soporta una bocina ya que unos ponen PMPO y otros RMS que es eso



-----------------------------
LAs bocinas de baja potencia tienen un armado deficiente y suenan mal comunmente.
Para que el sonido sea razonablemente bueno ,usa un parlante de (Potencia *10) ,no mayor a esto,de lo contrario la poca potencia de tu amplificador tendrà problemas para desplazar una bobina y cartòn en las frecuancias bajas ,donde este desplazamiento debe ser grande y la potencia mucha...El iman tambien es importante si es grande (200W) serà difìcil que 1 Watt lo mueva como corresponde.


----------



## hericlark

hola otra pregunta como podria hacer el lm386 en modo estereo ya que pienso utilizarlo como reproductor de mp3 y en modo monofonico pues no rinde igual que uno estereo. se que debo de utilizar dos lm386 pero no se como conectarlos entre si me podrian pasar un diagrama pero que la linea de entrada sea un jack hembra de 3.5 mm estereo para no batallar tanto.

ha y que no tenga ganancia de mas osea la normal de 20 osea que no distorcione eso seria con las patas 1 y 8 del integrado libres verdad? se los agradeceria mucho por favor echenme la mano.


----------



## unmonje

hericlark dijo:


> hola otra pregunta como podria hacer el lm386 en modo estereo ya que pienso utilizarlo como reproductor de mp3 y en modo monofonico pues no rinde igual que uno estereo. se que debo de utilizar dos lm386 pero no se como conectarlos entre si me podrian pasar un diagrama pero que la linea de entrada sea un jack hembra de 3.5 mm estereo para no batallar tanto.
> 
> ha y que no tenga ganancia de mas osea la normal de 20 osea que no distorcione eso seria con las patas 1 y 8 del integrado libres verdad? se los agradeceria mucho por favor echenme la mano.



El cirucuito para estereo ,es el mismo ,solo debes conectar  los negativos (-) y positivos (+) de  los -chips- , a fuente de alimentaciòn ,juntos.
Lo demas es igual...Saludos


----------



## andrea sanchez2706

hola muy buenas sus observaciones... alguien puede subir un diagrama final de las conexiones, porq*UE* uno que otro difiere en ciertas cosas y me gustaria armarlo super......gracias a y con que valores mismo sera de poner

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/amplificador-LM386.htm
desde este link mmm creo se debe cambiar el pot de 47k a uno de 10k, en lugar del C de 100nF colocar uno de 10uF. colocar una resistencia extra entre el pin 1y8 de unos 10k esta resistencia en serie con el C de 10uF, colocar un  C de 10uF enel pin 7,desde el pin 5 usar un C de0,1uF, una R de 10 ohm y el C de 220uF verdad??? omito algo????


----------



## unmonje

andrea sanchez2706 dijo:


> hola muy buenas sus observaciones... alguien puede subir un diagrama final de las conexiones, porq uno que otro difiere en ciertas cosas y me gustaria armarlo super......gracias a y con que valores mismo sera de poner
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/amplificador-LM386.htm
> desde este link mmm creo se debe cambiar el pot de 47k a uno de 10k, en lugar del C de 100nF colocar uno de 10uF. colocar una resistencia extra entre el pin 1y8 de unos 10k esta resistencia en serie con el C de 10uF, colocar un  C de 10uF enel pin 7,desde el pin 5 usar un C de0,1uF, una R de 10 ohm y el C de 220uF verdad??? omito algo????



El circuito que tu muestras, para mi , tiene 4 inconvenientes a saber:

1-Entre pin 1 y 8 , no tiene nada que limite la ganancia en baja fecuencia, funciona pero me  resulta inestable.Resistor de 10k en paralelo estaria bueno.

2-No me gusta el C de .1 en serie con los 10 ohms.Bajaria el C a 4n7,poruqe la funciòn de esto es cortocircuitar las altas frecuencias mayores de 50khz  y .1 recorta mucho ,te quedaras con pocos agudos.
3- El pote, estaria bien en 10k para mejorar los agudos en bajo volumen,pero obliga a menor impedancia y toma mayor consumo de potencia a la etapa anterior.

4- Es capacitor de .1 lo pondria junto a la pata de alimentacion del chip para aminorar su natural tendencia a oscilar a 300khz.Saludos.


PD: Tampoco rasgarse las vestiduras...este pequeño ampli ,nunca puede funcionar bien en BAJOS, asi que no se maten,es lo que es...!!!   jajajaa
Si es para unos baflecitoss de PC ò cosa afin,,,Yo llene los mios con LANA DE VIDRIO y mejoro sensiblemente su funcionamiento en BAJOS


----------



## andrea sanchez2706

Muchas gracias tomare muy en cuenta todas tus observaciones... gracias....


----------



## kenyo

En conclusión el circuito final optimo es ...?????


----------



## DOSMETROS

kenyo dijo:


> En conclusión el circuito final optimo es ...?????


 
El del datasheet 

Saludos !


----------



## alextv44

hola a todos, un saludo, mi pregunta es para quienes hallan armado el proyecto del LM386, pues lo arme y no conseguí una salida con un audio aceptable. pues hace un chillido muy feo y solo después de la mitad superior del volumen suena fuerte y sin el chillido, tal vez si lo armó alguien de ustedes pueda recomendarme que componentes cambiar del diagramita que se baja del foro, para conseguir un audio regular desde el volumen bajo, hasta el nivel alto. por su apoyo y atención, muchas gracias.


----------



## jorge morales

¿usaste cable apantallado en la entrada, al igual que el potenciometro debe estar aterrizado o sea soldar un cable en el cuerpo de este, el otro extremo a la tierra del circuito?


----------



## HADES

Pues antes  bienvenido compañero 

pues con respecto al lm386 pues yo lo arme y pues bueno resultado pero te pregunto como lo cableaste ? osea:

1) usaste pistas de cobre pcb o

2) protoboard

3) plaquitas preperforadas ?

antes aclare esto saludos


----------



## Electronec

Foto y squema.

Saludos.


----------



## alextv44

gracias por la bienvenida, perdón, no se cual es el cable apantallado, y en las tiendas me dicen !no lo vendemos aquí!, use placa fenolica perforada y uní, en algunos puntos con soldadura de estaño y en otros con alambre telefónico (que no llegan a un centímetro de largos), los cables que van al potenciometro, los tome de un aparato en desuso y los de la alimentación lo recupere de un cable duplex de los que se usan para conectar los aparatos a la red, este dispositivo lo puse en un televisor que no tenia audio, pues a su IC amplificador llega la senal de audio R-in Y L-in, pero aun cuando cambie su ic amplificador, (AN17807A) no recupere el audio del aparato, este aparato (TV Panasonic mod CT-F2130M) alimenta dicho amplificador con 24 volts de cd. que baje primero con un regulador a 15 volt y después a 9 volt, estos son los pasos que di con el proyecto en cuestión, espero les sirva la información que agrego para que me apoyen para recuperar un audio de calidad regular para mi tv. de antemano, gracias por el apoyo.


----------



## jorge morales

el cable apantallado es el usado para microfono, estereo o mono


----------



## alextv44

gracias por el dato, lo compro y te platico que encuentro, saludos a todos en el foro.


----------



## jorge morales

dejo a su consideracion esta informacion sobre el lm386, saludos


----------



## alextv44

gracias por el aporte, esta muy bien este material, me costo un poquito de trabajo entenderla por el idioma, pero ya me sirvió mucho, por el apoyo, muchas gracias.


----------



## jorge morales

dejo a tu consideracion estos esquemas completos, saludos


----------



## alextv44

esta muy bien el material, y se agradece de verdad, tratare de realizar alguno de estos proyectos para usarlo en futuras ocaciones, pues la tele que me preocupaba, ya se fue con un circcuito que concegui enn una tienda del ramo. gracias por el aporte.


----------



## ALIEM

hola  arme un  amplificador  y  a  bajito  volumen   se  escucha  feo  tengo  que  subirle  volumen para  que  se  balla esa  interferencia


----------



## silvia espinel

umm probaste con unos parlantes de mayor capacidad


----------



## gnry

que tal foro, mira yo armè un amplicito con el lm386 para mi guitarra para ensayar con poco volumen y no molestar jaja yo le agreguè otro led que me indicara cuando estuviera encendida la "distorcion" y lo montè en una cajita de madera con una bocina de 3" algo asi y tambien un jack para conectarlo a algun gabinete por ahì en youtube busca "Noisy Cricket" hay varios videos de este amplicito en funcionamiento, dejo el link del schematic yo lo recomiendo por que yo lo armè


----------



## unmonje

Hay varios motivos para que suene FEO a bajo volumen,,,,

Con un osciloscopio ycolocando una carga resistiva en lugar del parlante,podriamos ver el origen del problema,a menudo una bocina de muy mala calidad contribuye a que esto suceda.(por lo comun pequeños bocinas de origen desconocido)

El problema es que, una pequeña bocina, implica poco dinero y poca ganancia para el fabricante.
Esto resume en materiales baratos y/ò  falta de tecnologia.

Tambien podria aunque raramente en un circuito integrado, donde tambien existe el -ahorro- de recursos, en funciòn de  la finalidad y el dinero involucrado.
Pasa que con pequeñas señales,(menores a 1v) la cosa se complica para exitar (electricamente ) la base de los transistores de silicio  ,mejoraria 200% , con los de germanio ya en desuso.
Con entrada FET es ideal, pero el LM este mepa que no usa FET
Con entrada PNP polarizado adecuadamente , no pasaria eso , ya que eltransistor esta eitado desde cero volt.
Tambien suele ser causa de algun problema en el punto de cruce , en -amplis- de fuente partida como suelen ser los AMP OPeracionales
En los viejos AMPLIS con componentes discretos habia calibraciones para evitar estas pavadas,pero en un CI, a menudo, ya viene definido de fabrica asi que ....a llorar a la iglesia.

Bueno...eso...(cambiar circuito )


----------



## MAN3S

¿Para que sirve el bypass que se ve en el diagrama del datasheet?


----------



## unmonje

MAN3S dijo:


> ¿Para que sirve el bypass que se ve en el diagrama del datasheet?



En algunos amplificadores integrados,antiguamente solian venir estos pines de -by pass- ó para otros fines.
Su funcion varia ,pero, cuando se la llama  -by pass- como su palabra lo dice en ingles , -deja pasar- , es decir que lo que se pone en esas patitas ,no se amplifica, se pasa de largo.
En pocas palabras es una compensación de frecuencia, para intentar lograr respuesta plana en la banda pasante del aplificador en cuestión.Por supuesto que no es perfecta, la existencia de un capacitor en esa red ya implica que es para evitar la catastrofe técnica y que uno tire a la basura dicho chip, dado que el capacitor , desfasa la señal y eso ya implica una distorsión a la señal original que por supuesto,desde la visión de ingenieria, no se pretende, e incluso es inaceptable..Un academico podria decir que es una salida elegante, para que el sonido suene mejor, pero no exelente.
Para que se entienda la idea, hoy un chip preamplificador cuesta centavos, y podemos decir que por ese precio el sonido es exelente.Pero hace 40 años, un preamplificador con inferiores caracteristicas,al precio de hoy , podria costar facilmente,varios cientos de dolares.


----------



## foxhole

Hola amigos los saludo y les cuento que estoy comenzando en este tema,arme un pequeño amplificador con lm 386 pero sin plaqueta,el circuito esta echo con cable y tornillos sobre una madera(lo saque de la youtube,funciona pero con mucho ruido como si saturara el parlante,alguien podria guiarme desde ya agradecido un abrazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si lo alimentas directamente desde un MP3 o un celular , ese sería el problema , demasiada señal y lo estás saturando.


----------



## moises95

Para que sirve el BYPASS del lm386? está en la patita 7, con líneas discontinuas ¿Eso que quiere decir?


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches Moises 95

Si miras el Data Sheet, hay una Gráfica que pone...

Power Supply Rejection Ratio
(Referred to the Output)
vs Frequency

Es el aislamiento entre la salida del Amplificador y la Fuente de Alimentación.

Sal U2


----------



## crimson

Hola moisés, cuando usás el LM386 en modo de alta ganancia, conviene poner entre pata 7 y masa un capacitor electrolítico, tipo 10uF para hacer más estable el circuito. En mis QRPs (equipos de baja potencia) lo uso mucho, y ese truco lo hace más estable. Hay otros diseños en los que les importa ahorrar un capacitor, supongo que si van a fabricar millones... si vas a hacer uno solo mejor ponéselo.
Saludos C


----------

